# One hunt changed Hanson's life



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

One hunt changed Hanson's life

Hanson's celebrity status stems from a hunt on his land in 1993 when he shot the world-record typical whitetail deer, a magnificent, massive buck whose antlers were scored at 213 5/8 on the Boone and Crockett scale. 

"That day changed my life a bit," the resident of Biggar, Saskatchewan, admits. "We had television stations come out, radio people and other media. I wasn't used to all that activity."

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080106/GPG0204/801060653/1233


----------

